# Encyclopedia of Exotic TF



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. Thank you Brian Scott. Got the book. It looks good on overall glance. Certainly looks better binded than from past TFH Hard copies. My congratulations.

2. Thank you also for the mag. One comment. The reason _H. somonorum_ is rare is because the species itself is synonym of _Hydrocynus brevis_ Günther 1864. It was placed there by Brewster, B. 1986 (31 July): A review of the genus Hydrocynus Cuvier 1819 (Teleostei: Characiformes). Bull. Br. Mus. (Nat. Hist.) Zool. v. 50 (no. 3): 163-206. Next time ask me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BTW the piranha info is great improvement too.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you Frank. I should have came to you first on that ATF article but of course--as always--I was in a massive hurry.

I am quite happy with the book overall. There are some errors and editorial mistakes but what book doesn't have them right? Afterall, that's what re-prints are for, not to mention, the corrections will make the old one more valuable. Go figure right









Thanks again and enjoy it!!! After all, the piranha info is YOURS!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The piranha work needs improvement too. Perhaps next time we can get them all in there.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, of course, reprints!!!!!

I think i had photo problems with some of them, too if I am not mistaken.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi could have been a better photo than the old Cincinnati fish photos by Axelrod. I'm still uncertain on those breeding population. Was hoping you could find more archival photos of that event to share.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Brian , 
How do we obtain a copy ?


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Brian ,
> How do we obtain a copy ?
> [snapback]1002607[/snapback]​


I can dig one up for you for $75.00 + $5.00 for shipping or it can be purchased off of Amazon.com for a bit less. If you buy it from, it comes autographed though


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Did I hear some people faint?









Seriously folks, this TFH book is outstanding and worth the money. It far better material than I have read coming out of book publisher. And that is saying a lot coming from me.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Did I hear some people faint?


Faint at what ? 80 bucks ?

Ill be in touch Brian


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 02:15 PM
> QUOTE
> Did I hear some people faint?
> 
> ...


It's not all about you my friend.







The book has a unique feature, a cloth book marker. First time I've seen that in a fish book other than a bible.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

hastatus said:


> First time I've seen that in a fish book other than a bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bible is a fish book? I think you might be reading a little too far into it Hastatus.









Brian, I work at a pet store and your column in TFH is pretty much the only thing that keeps me awake during long shifts. Congratulations on your publication and keep the good information coming.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the nice compliments on the book Frank. I am really glad you like it.

Phtstrat, Thank you as well, I am glad that you like my column. A lot goes into it so it's always nice to hear that people are reading my hard work.

I think a few more piranha-related articles are in store for the remainder of this year. Please stay tuned.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

B Scott your articles are the reason I buy TFH


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

spec-v said:


> B Scott your articles are the reason I buy TFH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, that's very nice to read


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

was wondering if we can expect an article on piraya any time soon thank you for your time


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you book of piranhas.hahahaha :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> It's not all about you my friend.


I never said it was Merely asked a question. But it is funny how "You"of all people would say that ..
Good Day Frank


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

spec-v said:


> was wondering if we can expect an article on piraya any time soon thank you for your time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please have a look at the March 2004 TFH Magazine. I cover them in detail on pages 60 through 65.

Best fishes,


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Funny, I guess I should put you down on the list for a newer piranha book then huh?



Amfodraminos said:


> Thank you book of piranhas.hahahaha :rasp:
> [snapback]1003638[/snapback]​


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

B. Scott said:


> spec-v said:
> 
> 
> > was wondering if we can expect an article on piraya any time soon thank you for your time
> ...


thanks I will look for that issue been traveling alot thanks again P.S. I liked the redtail article and the peacock bass as well


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks


----------

